# Bow fishing time!



## fredw (Apr 8, 2005)

GaCarpKiller and I got out for a couple of hours on Wednesday afternoon.  Found both carp and gar in the shallows upriver in Allatoona.  The carp are definitely pre-spawn....in the bushes/weeds kicking up mud.

Here's GaCarpKiller with the largest carp of the day.


----------



## fredw (Apr 8, 2005)

*And the old man gets into the action*

Here's me with one.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh yeah!  That is something I'm going to try this year!


----------



## gtaff (Apr 8, 2005)

Do you two guys take on trainess????


----------



## bradpatt03 (Apr 15, 2005)

for real...i've always wanted to try that...it looks like a blast


----------



## markland (Apr 20, 2005)

Fred, I meant to tell you to come over to Guntersville this weekend and do our tournament.  The Muzzy Classic will be out 6th one and we have a huge turnout for this one.  I already have 44 teams preregistered.  Check out the flyer on our website.  Mark


----------



## HMwolfpup (Apr 20, 2005)

When I grow up, I'm going to be Fred, he has all the fun!  

Congrats, sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## fredw (Apr 20, 2005)

Gtaff, if you need assistance getting started PM Ga CarpKiller.  He knows his bowfishing stuff.

Mark, I'm not good enuff with the bow to do any competition stuff.  Chad, Justin, and a friend of theirs are headed your way for the shoot.  You guys have fun and   we want to hear lots of stories afterwards.

Dan,


----------



## markland (Apr 20, 2005)

I'll be sure to post some results, we have guys of all experiences show up for the shoot, from push pole boats to full-blown airboats.  Anybody has a chance.  Talk with you soon, Mark


----------

